# Just a rant about fonts...



## nightdreamer (Aug 2, 2012)

Just finished a book cover, during the process of which I came to wonder why so many people spend so many hours making exotic fonts that are 90% illegible.  What's the point?


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not so sure about book covers, but when - many decades ago - DTP appeared, people used all sorts of fonts (often on the same page, or even line ) to try to disguise just how banal their words were.

(In 99+% of cases, all it revealed was that the person lacked two skills, and not just the one, the ability to write.)


----------

